# Is the Yamaha Canada Music School worth it?



## noobfret (Nov 25, 2007)

I've been messing around with my acoustic guitar for 6 months now but I don't feel my techniques are on par with most guitarists out there. I was thinking of taking some guitar lessons and noticed that the Yamaha Music School in North York provides some lessons. Their rates seem fair at $20/hour but it's within a group settings.

Does anyone have any positive or negative experience or heard of anything from this school? If not, can I get any recommendations for affordable guitar instructors in the North York region?

http://www.yamaha.ca/content/yamahamusicschool


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

price seems ok, but a group setting????........I'm paying $20 for 1/2 hr....one on one......of course I'm a bit self conscious and an older noob...lol


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

My teacher asks 20$ an hour for a private session. Lessons really helped me out ALOT. I'd say it's worth trying.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Six months is no time at all to know what you're doing. Get lessons.

$20/hour for a group lesson is only a good fee if the group is small (maybe 4 or less), more students than that and you won't get much individual attention. If I were you I'd try it for the minimum available time just to test the waters, but still pursue private lessons, for which you should pay more. There's no reason why you couldn't/shouldn't do both if you can afford it.

Fwiw, my hourly private lesson fee is $32, which is about what the market will bear.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

